
Ask HN: What do you want to see built? - option_greek
By some weird circumstances, I ended up with 5 whole days to kill and nothing else to do. Instead of a netflix binge, I want to do something productive.<p>What itch&#x2F;problem do you want to see go away or what solution do you want to see built ?<p>or to put it in reverse, if you had 5 days, what would you build ?
======
Tomte
A successor to par2 that works cross-platform, is maintained, works with
UTF-8, works with directories, works with thousands of files, and is a single
binary.

I don't care about the specific code, Reed-Solomon, LDPC, whatever, just
something to easily shield my files from bit-rot (aka soft errors).

pyFileFixity, rsbep, par2, par3, QuickPar, MultiPar etc. are not the solution.

------
gitgud
Most people here would only suggest things that they _couldn 't_ build,
otherwise they'd probably build it themselves.

It might be better to look inward... Find a pain in your life and try to build
something to reduce that pain

So, maybe a site to find/submit projects to build?

~~~
dominotw
> otherwise they'd probably build it themselves.

what about laziness

~~~
gitgud
True, but people would never admit to that... I know I wouldn't

------
brwr
An intuitive, intelligent performance debugging tool that works for any
programming language.

A similar tool that finds common errors like race conditions, missing null
checks, etc.

------
Jack000
just saw this app on the front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21013117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21013117)
not sure if it's been made yet, but it occurred to me that a much better
version can be made now with on-device ML based OCR. Clearly there's a large
user demand.

------
AlexDragusin
A simple game where you get to kill time :)

------
seveibar
An IDE/code editor for E-ink displays.

~~~
craig
I really want to switch to e-ink but last time I checked there weren't any
good sized screens. Anyone doing this successfully?

